# Twice a week training



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Hey guys. I've been training for a few months now, not really made much progress other than some weight loss, although my weights are slowly creeping back up towards my personal bests, although they have never been very impressive but I'm working on it.

Anyway as I mentioned elsewhere I can only train twice a week which is generally Wednesdays and Sundays. Due to working out so infrequently I thought I'd benefit more from a full body routine twice a week. So my routine looks like:

Bench 4x6

Squat 3x10

Dumbell Military 4x6

Rows 3x8

BL Deads 3x5

Which was a routine I found in the back of an old BB book, thought that it looks as good as any other so I'll give it a go.

My diet is a work in progress and is getting better as the weeks go on.

Training logs seem to be quite good for getting general feedback so perhaps I'll start one of them...

I'd appreciate any advice. Cheers :beer:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Are you gaining on that routine?

When I train, it's only twice a week, full body sessions split into two. Example would be as follows;

Workout 1:

Squats - 5x5 (if you can handle it, if not, 3x5)

SLDL - 2 x 15

Bench - 4 x 5

OHP - 4 x 5

Close-grip presses - 2 sets to failure

Workout B:

Deads - 5 x 5 (again, if not just do 3 x 5)

Chins - 2 x 15

rows - 4 x 5

bicep curls - 2 x 10

Something like that. I've probably cocked-up somewhere, but it's more or less what I was doing. I made good gains, but that's me.

I added weight to the bar each week for 4 weeks, week 5 de-loaded by lifting half of what I went up to, then had week 6 off to recover.

That's just me though. It did work. Everyone is different though.

Keep doing what you're doing until you stop gaining though.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

I was doing a 2 day split:

* Sundays *

Squat 2x10

Bench 2x10

Flyes 2x10

Military Press 2x10

*
Wednesdays*

Deadlift 2x10

Shrugs 2x10

Rows 2x10

Barbell Curls 2x10

But didn't feel like I was getting enough from it. Perhaps I didn't give it long enough, perhaps just "feeling" like something isn't enough isn't justification to change the routine, but it is my concern; working out twice a week just isn't enough stimulation...

Oh well, guess I have to work with what I got. Any other input? Should I twice a week split or twice a week full body?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Im not a fan of all body workouts but that doesnt mean they dont work.

95% of the time no gains is due to your diet. Without a good diet regardless of your training you will not get anywhere.

Do you only train 2 days because of limited time or preference. If you went 3 times a week I could write you a program.

Also post your diet up


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Nothing wrong with training twice a week. I have done so in the past and made reasonable progress. There is a right way and a wrong way of course!

You have to train heavy and use compounds - no fannying about with light weights and isolation stuff. Eat anything and everything and you'll do well - plus take dangerous quantities of gear of course.

I used to do;

Mondays:

Low box Box Squats - working up to three top sets of 240kgs x5 reps

Strict SLDL - working up to three working sets with 220kgs x5

Calf Raises

Heavy weighted Abs

Thursdays:

Bench 3x5x180kgs

Narrow Grip

Seated machine rows

Heavy Power Shrugs (I used straps for these)

Ab work

I maintained 18 stone pretty much in shape doing that for six months. There's a lesson there for people who think more is better regards training. Train hard, go home, rest and eat, repeat.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

we do following- day 1 bench ,dips,chins ,rows ,pullovers(chest back tris)

rest 1-2 days

day 2 squat,calfs,shoulder press,curl (legs ,shoulders,arms)

then repeat after 1-2 days rest

evolved into this workout over years-now,sore /tired after each sesh but fresh for each workout might not suit some but after 22 yrs hard sessions this works for me


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Do you only train 2 days because of limited time or preference. If you went 3 times a week I could write you a program.
> 
> Also post your diet up


Twice a week is due to my shift rota, family time & MA training, I just can't fit anymore in! I'll post my diet up soon...

Thanks for those posts Paulo and Porkie. I've decided to stick with full body until the weights start getting more demanding then I will switch to a two day split.

I have started a log here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/37266-before-im-too-old.html


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Mate,

I would also recommend looking at Big's "How to Grow" article http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/8136-how-grow.html

Its got a pretty good two day split routine in there for beginners/intermediates. Although its pretty similiar to what Paolo and Porky Pie are recommending. Key thing is to focus on the big compound excercises.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Cant really comment without seeing your deit. Saying your diet is a WIP is a bit of a cop out especially when you have been training for a few months !!!

I dont see the point in putting in all that effort in lifting weight if you arent feeding your body properly to help it recover. Im not saying its a waste of time but 110% effort in the gym and 10% addequate diet is %10 the progress you could of made with a proper diet. You are making things really difficult for yourself. Changing your body require working out, eating correctly and getting enough rest.  Miss out on ingredient and you are making thing 100times harder than they need to be.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

bogman said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I would also recommend looking at Big's "How to Grow" article http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/8136-how-grow.html


Thanks, I'll take a look at that.



> Cant really comment without seeing your deit. Saying your diet is a WIP is a bit of a cop out especially when you have been training for a few months !!!


But my diet is a WIP, but I posted it yesterday for critique, which no one has yet so I guess it must be spot on  :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/37495-my-healthy-diet.html#post503183


----------

